Ask HN: Is there an HN type site focused on medical news? - jonjlee
======
randycupertino
I've been looking for this, too. We have reddit.com/r/healthtech which I
moderate but it's not that active right now. Trying to make it more active. :)

Also reddit.com/r/medicine but that is kind of more clinicians and less health
tech. There's also reddit.com/r/telemedicine.

Personally I wish there was a way to sort HN via topic, so you could get all
the medical news easily separated.

(am a telemedicine nurse at a health tech startup)

There's also RockHealth which you can follow on facebook but they kind of feel
scammy imo and generally seem to only promote their own companies. Also you
can sort by healthtech on techcrunch:
[http://techcrunch.com/tag/healthtech/](http://techcrunch.com/tag/healthtech/)

------
crazcarl
HIStalk has Healthcare IT News and Gossip
[http://histalk2.com/](http://histalk2.com/)

But it's not forum style like HN.

------
sideproject
You can always create one yourself - check out HelloBox -
[http://hellobox.co](http://hellobox.co)

------
hkiely
Over the years many people have tried building sites like this. None of them
have ever worked out.

------
Kinnard
No, you should build one.

